# 8 ft long tank lighting question



## f1ea (Jul 7, 2009)

Hello all,

I'm setting up an 8 ft long tank x 2 ft deep (200 Gal). 
Low Tech, no CO2 (_maybe_ some DIY arrangement), mineralized soil substrate and as much sun light as temperature allows (which will not be too much). The plan is to use sunlight + up to 150W artificial light.

What would be the most appropriate bulb selection for this tank:

a) 4x 36 in fluorescent tubes ~35W each
b) 4x Compact bulbs around ~35W each
c) Another configuration

Thanks in advance
EA


----------



## chunkylover817 (Sep 28, 2007)

id probably go with B or you can get a metal halide


----------



## f1ea (Jul 7, 2009)

Metal halide is nice, but it might be too warm. Tank temperature will be crucial and i REALLY want to avoid a chiller.

Compacts sound good. Not as warm... But had doubts if the tubes might have been better for such a long tank.

Thanks!


----------



## Avi (Apr 7, 2004)

Look into T5 lighting rather than power compacts for a tank that's 2-feet deep. It won't penetrate all the way to the bottom but it'll penetrate deeper than the power compacts or the regular flourescents would.


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

what about 2 8' VHOs ( your local hydroponics place will have them) or 4 4' either SO or VHO tubes.


----------



## f1ea (Jul 7, 2009)

VHO is too expensive, and i'd be too temped to go down the high tech addiction spiral......
i'll see if i can find some T5 lights nearby. Because i will only have plants that require low or med light.


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

You ought to use the 4' long T5's and just stagger them. T5's are the best, unless you want to go with DIY metal halides. You can buy shop light t5's at any home store, they are really cheap comparatively, when considering the output vs cost. I really wouldn't do T8. You can DIY the T5 fixtures and buy some reflectors cheaper with a higher output. Four double T5 fixtures would give you a scatter of 100-200 watts on both ends. 

Sunlight would just be a bonus, but be careful as your plants might bend toward the window and not grow the way you want them to.


----------



## Dielectric (Oct 7, 2008)

t5HO


----------



## f1ea (Jul 7, 2009)

:thumbsup:
T5 it is. i'll work it out to arrange at least 150W

Thanks a lot!


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

f1ea said:


> VHO is too expensive, and i'd be too temped to go down the high tech addiction spiral......
> i'll see if i can find some T5 lights nearby. Because i will only have plants that require low or med light.


Its actually about the same price as t 5s.


----------



## f1ea (Jul 7, 2009)

> Its actually about the same price as t 5s.


Yes, i noticed that yesterday. Anyways, I will go to a specialized lights place and see what they have, after all I will be building my own set up, so it'll allow me some flexibility and maybe save some $. i'll see what i can find.

Thanks!


----------



## f1ea (Jul 7, 2009)

I have found the following option:

4x 48" T5 - 39W 4,000K 

4,000K was the only temp i could find (at my nearest lights shop) for 4ft T5's. 
Is 4,000K ok? or should i make the effort and find 6,500K or some other temp??


----------



## Fevz (Jun 4, 2009)

i think this temp. won't be good. Because it's not natural light for plants and they won't grow properly. You also won't have natural look of the aquarium. Put a bit more effort to it and i know you won't regret it!


----------



## f1ea (Jul 7, 2009)

Fevz said:


> i think this temp. won't be good. Because it's not natural light for plants and they won't grow properly. You also won't have natural look of the aquarium. Put a bit more effort to it and i know you won't regret it!


LOL ok I will put the effort and look for at least 6,100K.
I dont like 4,000K too much anyways, but i read everywhere that between 4,000 - 10,000 K it doesnt make much difference and its only a matter of preference... The lights store is like 1.5 blocks from my house, it would have been the extra easy solution 

Thanks!


----------



## f1ea (Jul 7, 2009)

Well, i couldnt find T5 anything higher than 4000K, so i was about to get T8's because i was able to find in 6,500K.

UNTIL i came accross this thread on another forum, and it proves it doesnt matter at all what the color temp is... in fact, the lower K bulb proves to have stronger PAR values than a higher K bulb of the same wattage (see Diagram 4 on the bulb comparison post on the link below):

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/l...us-callitrichoides-blyxa-2-5g-lighting-2.html

This is one very interesting read. And it seems to me i'd be better off getting T5 @ 4,000K. Rather than T8 @ 6,500K...


----------

